# Transmission cooling lines



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am restoring a 67 GTO. When I bought it, the transmission cooling lines ran free from the transmission to radiator. Not tied down at all. They were steel, rubber a section of steel, then rubber to the radiator. I have now put headers on and if kept this way they would lay on the headers. 

Are these lines supposed to be all steel? 
does anyone have a picture of the route they run?

Thanks.


----------



## JustAl (Mar 20, 2010)

I just installed a Turbo 400 in a 65 with Dougs headers so the routing is the same. Yes they should be a solid steel line from trans to radiator. They run near and parallel to the upper control arm shaft and there was a clip and insulator installed in that area. My 65 didn't have a 400 originally so I can't be sure the clipping point is the same. I drilled and installed a threaded bushing (10-32 rivnut) in the frame, two places to secure the lines better. You my also consider installing an additional cooler on the return side on the cooling loop. The radiator coolers were marginal, particularity with higher performance mods.


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I will look into the additional cooler. Thanks for the info.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Just Al is correct. All steel, with the one clip/insulator.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

On my '70 the clip bolts to the x-member with the insulator and its secured down, there is also a plastic piece that clips on to the lines that keeps them separated and from chaffing one another and rubbing the x-member. I found it slides and was ending up rubbing against my oil filter. I removed it and placed it between the oil filter and transmission itself, as the vibrations was causing a wear spot on the filter. This piece was like 12.00 but it keeps the lines separated from one another.


----------

